# siding job working on



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Got a digital camera finally, just in case you wondering why so many pictures lately


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Ah, the "Hardiplank Bend and Bounce". Good stuff but kind of a pain to install.

What kind of camera? I just got a new one for work about a month ago.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

nikon coolpix l610 its basicly a point and shoot ,


RH what did you get


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Dave Mac said:


> nikon coolpix l610 its basicly a point and shoot ,
> 
> 
> RH what did you get


Cannon Power Shot S110 - also a point and shoot. I really like it so far. Great low light capabilities and very wide angle. I needed both of those since we only do interior work.
Sorry - didn't mean to pull a Steve.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

RH said:


> Cannon Power Shot S110 - also a point and shoot. I really like it so far. Great low light capabilities and very wide angle. I needed both of those since we only do interior work.
> Sorry - didn't mean to pull a Steve.


that camera got excellent reviews on Amazon but you probably know this :whistling2:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

So, is the guy on the right pulling up his pants cause he knew you were taking a picture? Sorry - just had to ask.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

He was getting ready to moon Dave for the pic but that new camera was too fast or him.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Rbriggs82 said:


> He was getting ready to moon Dave for the pic but that new camera was too fast or him.


I figured he just got done mooning him.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Workaholic said:


> I figured he just got done mooning him.


You underestimated the lightening fast shutter speed.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

you guys are brutal :thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Dave Mac said:


> you guys are brutal :thumbup:


Thanks don't come cheap 

Thanks for sharing Dave.


----------



## DK Remodeling (Mar 22, 2013)

Dave Mac said:


> View attachment 15369
> 
> 
> View attachment 15370
> ...


What kind of siding is that? James Hardie? Most of the siding is yellow around here.

Looks good by the way, Do you those jobs by an hourly rate or certain amount?


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

actually that is Masonite people are selling the house and wanted to match, hardi is better but the bead is a little different and only comes in 12 ft sections. We charge by the job, I give the people a ball park estimate of how many boards needs to be replaced and a price, and tell them if thats good after we wash I will mark everyone with green tape so we know the exact amount before we start and have a final price.


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Jun 29, 2011)

nice work Dave, great pics...


----------

